# Printer printing extra blank....



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

Got a "NEW" to me printer, but not new...its used.
Lexmark brand.
Directly connected to the PC.
Never had this issue till i got this printer.


Everytime it prints, it prints an extra blank page.
Any recommendations on what could be causing it?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Under the printer "properties" in control panel - printers, look for a setting called a "separator page", it sounds like it is enabled.

This assumes you use Windows ... 
When posting with such problems, giving the Windows version and the printer model helps, as anyone reading it with the same printer could tell you exactly where to look.


----------

